# etiquetar + objeto directo/indirecto



## globos

Hola a todos,


The word "etiquetar"  is new for me.

HOW do I know if this verb acts as indirect o direct. I do not mean transitive or intransitive. I mean how do I know if it acts like the verb decir. Where we would say " les dije anoche que iba a venir". Decir takes an indirect pronoun. So does etiquetar. But how do we know this. The dictionary does not give us that information. Sometimes there is an example of the word used in a sentence which would sometimes show le les lo las los. But if it doesn't how do we DEDUCE this mystery?


Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
*etiquetar* _verbo transitivo to label: *le han etiquetado de informal y no consigue sacudirse el calificativo,* he has been labelled as irresponsible and hasn't managed to live it down


Gracias,

Muchas Gracias, 

Muchísimas Gracias_
_
_


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Es el problema de que el leísmo esté tan afincado en la mayor parte de España. El ejemplo es leísta lamentablemente y provoca confusiones. Debería "en rigor" decir *lo han etiquetado*.

El DUE y también el DRAE ponen ocasionalmente ejemplos leístas sin aclaralo, lo sensato sería que recurrieran en estos casos al femenino o al plural. Así quedaría claro y sin dudas el uso transitivo.

Pero bueh... son diccionarios españoles y el leísmo está aceptado para el masculino singular personal.

Paciencia.


----------



## Julvenzor

Hola, globos:

Le doy la bienvenida al mayor *galimatías* que existe y existirá jamás en alguna lengua conocida. *Siempre* que un verbo es transitivo para una acepción en concreto (habitualmente hay varias) se emplea _lo/la/los/las_, de lo contrario (intransitivo) se usa _le/les_. ¿Dónde radica el problema? Pues que nuestros queridos diccionarios creados y editados en Madrid tienen tantísimo sentido común (o sea, ninguno) que ofrecen ejemplos *leístas* para verbos transitivos (DRAE incluido). Intento encontrarle una explicación, lo juro; pero hasta ahora no he logrado entender por qué demonios no usan un poco la cabeza y tiran para un lado u otro, en vez de mezclar aleatoriamente los pronombres como si fueran iguales. Por si le sirve de mero ejemplo (no ocurre así en realidad), sería algo como si los medios de comunicación y traductores en EEUU les diera por utilizar _him_ y _it_ tanto para hombres como para cosas.

Lo correcto: _*Lo han etiquetado de informal y no consigue sacudirse el calificativo*_...


Un saludo cordial.


----------



## SevenDays

globos said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> 
> The word "etiquetar"  is new for me.
> 
> HOW do I know if this verb acts as indirect o direct. I do not mean transitive or intransitive. I mean how do I know if it acts like the verb decir. Where we would say " les dije anoche que iba a venir". Decir takes an indirect pronoun. So does etiquetar. But how do we know this. The dictionary does not give us that information. Sometimes there is an example of the word used in a sentence which would sometimes show le les lo las los. But if it doesn't how do we DEDUCE this mystery?
> 
> 
> Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
> *etiquetar* _verbo transitivo to label: *le han etiquetado de informal y no consigue sacudirse el calificativo,* he has been labelled as irresponsible and hasn't managed to live it down
> 
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Muchas Gracias,
> 
> Muchísimas Gracias_



Don't dismiss "transitive" or "intransitive." If you see in a dictionary entry "tr." or "vtr." you'll know that the verb is transitive, and that it takes a direct object -- and a transitive verb _can_, but _doesn't have to_, take an indirect object. How do we know if these "objects" properly align? Try this, for starters: take "dije", put it in its participle form ("dicho"), add "lo" and ask, *¿qué es lo dicho?* and the DO shows itself: *que iba a venir*. With the DO slot properly filled, "le" functions as indirect object:* les dije anoche que iba a venir*. Adding an indirect object is up to the speaker; there is no requirement that "dije" ought to carry an IO; it's perfectly fine to say *dije anoche que iba a venir*, without including "le." And you could have a transitive verb without a direct object (*ya comí*) because that DO is understood. That's why dictionaries don't say: _decir; vtr.; used with direct object and indirect object_, because adding those objects isn't always a requirement or a need. (If I've understood your question correctly...)
So, looking at the "etiquetar" example from the Diccionario Espasa, if you ask, ¿qué es lo etiquetado? you'll see that nothing logically fills the DO slot, which means that "le" is forced to play the role of direct object, which is just wrong (though leístas will tell you otherwise). Now, if you have *le han etiquetado la cara*, and ask ¿qué es lo etiquetado? the direct object appears ("la cara"), and "le" is now correctly functioning as indirect object.
Cheers


----------



## globos

SevenDays said:


> Don't dismiss "transitive" or "intransitive." If you see in a dictionary entry "tr." or "vtr." you'll know that the verb is transitive, and that it takes a direct object -- and a transitive verb _can_, but _doesn't have to_, take an indirect object. How do we know if these "objects" properly align? Try this, for starters: take "dije", put it in its participle form ("dicho"), add "lo" and ask, *¿qué es lo dicho?* and the DO shows itself: *que iba a venir*. With the DO slot properly filled, "le" functions as indirect object:* les dije anoche que iba a venir*. Adding an indirect object is up to the speaker; there is no requirement that "dije" ought to carry an IO; it's perfectly fine to say *dije anoche que iba a venir*, without including "le." And you could have a transitive verb without a direct object (*ya comí*) because that DO is understood. That's why dictionaries don't say: _decir; vtr.; used with direct object and indirect object_, because adding those objects isn't always a requirement or a need. (If I've understood your question correctly...)
> So, looking at the "etiquetar" example from the Diccionario Espasa, if you ask, ¿qué es lo etiquetado? you'll see that nothing logically fills the DO slot, which means that "le" is forced to play the role of direct object, which is just wrong (though leístas will tell you otherwise). Now, if you have *le han etiquetado la cara*, and ask ¿qué es lo etiquetado? the direct object appears ("la cara"), and "le" is now correctly functioning as indirect object.
> Cheers




Very interesting your input. And it makes perfect sense. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## globos

Gracias a todos por contestarme. Este tema fue confuso para mi pero ahora gracias a ustedes, queda más claro.


----------



## autrex2811

globos said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> 
> The word "etiquetar"  is new for me.
> 
> HOW do I know if this verb acts as indirect o direct. I do not mean transitive or intransitive. I mean how do I know if it acts like the verb decir. Where we would say " les dije anoche que iba a venir". Decir takes an indirect pronoun. So does etiquetar. But how do we know this. The dictionary does not give us that information. Sometimes there is an example of the word used in a sentence which would sometimes show le les lo las los. But if it doesn't how do we DEDUCE this mystery?
> 
> 
> Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
> *etiquetar* _verbo transitivo to label: *le han etiquetado de informal y no consigue sacudirse el calificativo,* he has been labelled as irresponsible and hasn't managed to live it down
> 
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Muchas Gracias,
> 
> Muchísimas Gracias_



Más que nada es el uso que le damos los hispanoparlantes a los verbos. Mas con "etiquetar" le daré estos ejemplos con una explicación que ojalá le sirva:
Es como yo me he expresado hasta ahora. Tómelo como una experiencia de un chico hispanohablante.

*1. Con personas:*
Etiquetarle / lo (a usted, a él en género masculino)
Etiquetarles / los (a ustedes, género masculino donde sólo hay puros varones; o bien, colectivo en donde hay hombres y mujeres. También a ellos, puros hombres o igualmente colectivo)
Etiquetarla / las (a ustedes, sólo en género femenino; a ella/ a ellas)

A. Como en estos ejemplos, con uso de ustedeo:
Con tal actitud, _*señores*_, es muy posible que _*les / los*_ etiqueten de arrogantes.
No creo que sea justo que _*a usted, señor*_, *le / lo* etiqueten de convenenciero, cuando sólo busca su protección.
_*Señoras*_, no permitan que_* las*_ etiqueten de sumisas.

B. Referido a él, ellos, ella, ellas.
Hasta ahora _*Carlos*_ no ha hecho nada para que dejen de _*etiquetarlo / le*_ de flojo.
_*Esa actriz*_ es muy famosa, pero por su personalidad férrea e imponente _*la han etiquetado*_ como "La Indomable".
¡_*Pobres muchachos*_! Por un error judicial la sociedad _*los / les etiquetará*_ de lo peor, que no vea uno.

*2. Con objetos:*
Me reservaría el uso de le / les
Utilizo más lo/ los; la / las

Analícense estos ejemplos:
_*Estos productos*_ debemos _*etiquetarlos*_ con sumo cuidado. Un mal etiquetado nos sería una pérdida lamentabilísima.
No sabemos cómo empezar a _*etiquetarlas*_. Hay *prendas* de todos tamaños y diseños.

En sí no hay una regla específica que diga que tal verbo sí puede usar "le, les, lo, los, la, las" tanto para objetos como para personas, es sólo el uso. Y en dado caso, el contexto es lo que nos dice de quién o de qué se habla. Por otro lado, hay verbos con los que el significado cambia al agregarle uno u otro pronombre de dativo y acusativo; como en este ejemplo: "_*decirle / les*_", en oposición a "_*decirlo / los / la / las*_".

Concluyo en que es el puro uso.


----------



## globos

autrex2811 said:


> Más que nada es el uso que le damos los hispanoparlantes a los verbos. Mas con "etiquetar" le daré estos ejemplos con una explicación que ojalá le sirva:
> Es como yo me he expresado hasta ahora. Tómelo como una experiencia de un chico hispanohablante.
> 
> *1. Con personas:*
> Etiquetarle / lo (a usted, a él en género masculino)
> Etiquetarles / los (a ustedes, género masculino donde sólo hay puros varones; o bien, colectivo en donde hay hombres y mujeres. También a ellos, puros hombres o igualmente colectivo)
> Etiquetarla / las (a ustedes, sólo en género femenino; a ella/ a ellas)
> 
> A. Como en estos ejemplos, con uso de ustedeo:
> Con tal actitud, _*señores*_, es muy posible que _*les / los*_ etiqueten de arrogantes.
> No creo que sea justo que _*a usted, señor*_, *le / lo* etiqueten de convenenciero, cuando sólo busca su protección.
> _*Señoras*_, no permitan que_* las*_ etiqueten de sumisas.
> 
> B. Referido a él, ellos, ella, ellas.
> Hasta ahora _*Carlos*_ no ha hecho nada para que dejen de _*etiquetarlo / le*_ de flojo.
> _*Esa actriz*_ es muy famosa, pero por su personalidad férrea e imponente _*la han etiquetado*_ como "La Indomable".
> ¡_*Pobres muchachos*_! Por un error judicial la sociedad _*los / les etiquetará*_ de lo peor, que no vea uno.
> 
> *2. Con objetos:*
> Me reservaría el uso de le / les
> Utilizo más lo/ los; la / las
> 
> Analícense estos ejemplos:
> _*Estos productos*_ debemos _*etiquetarlos*_ con sumo cuidado. Un mal etiquetado nos sería una pérdida lamentabilísima.
> No sabemos cómo empezar a _*etiquetarlas*_. Hay *prendas* de todos tamaños y diseños.
> 
> En sí no hay una regla específica que diga que tal verbo sí puede usar "le, les, lo, los, la, las" tanto para objetos como para personas, es sólo el uso. Y en dado caso, el contexto es lo que nos dice de quién o de qué se habla. Por otro lado, hay verbos con los que el significado cambia al agregarle uno u otro pronombre de dativo y acusativo; como en este ejemplo: "_*decirle / les*_", en oposición a "_*decirlo / los / la / las*_".
> 
> Concluyo en que es el puro uso.



*

¡Muchas Gracias autrex29811! Sí me ayudó mucho tu explicación. Definitivamente me queda más claro.  *


----------



## autrex2811

¡No hay de qué! Hago lo mejor que puedo.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ushuaia

¡Cuidado, autrex!



autrex2811 said:


> Etiquetarles / los (a ustedes, género masculino donde sólo hay puros varones; o bien, colectivo en donde hay hombres y mujeres. También a ellos, puros hombres o igualmente colectivo)
> "Etiquetarles" sólo está admitido como leísmo de cortesía. "Ustedes", sin más marca, fuera de España, no es el pronombre de cortesía sino simplemente el plural de segunda persona. Así, "amigos, a ustedes quería verles" es leísmo.
> Si el pronombre es _ellos_, se trata de leísmo.
> 
> ¡_*Pobres muchachos*_! Por un error judicial la sociedad _*los / les etiquetará*_ de lo peor, que no vea uno.
> Leísmo.
> 
> *2. Con objetos:*
> Me reservaría el uso de le / les
> Lo bien que hacés: es leísmo.


----------



## autrex2811

Ushuaia said:


> ¡Cuidado, autrex!



Pues antes de decir que está mal, lo pensaría varias veces, como te encuentres no a uno sino a millones de ellos que lo usan, mínimo te lloverán mensajes de enojo. En sí yo siempre digo: "Señores, a ustedes* los* veré esta noche, y a mis amigos _*los*_ veré mañana", mas por la razón de que he dado cuenta arriba, pues asumo que también es válido decir: "Señores, a ustedes _*les*_ veré esta noche, y a mis amigos *les* veré mañana". A juicio mío, no es que éste último ejemplo esté mal, sino sólo son variantes; no veo por qué rasgarse las vestiduras, mesarse los cabellos y alzar las manos al cielo como si se hubiera cometido el peor de los sacrilegios.
Te pondré un ejemplo más (saludos a los argentinos), pero imagínate que por allí leyeras que alguien censurara que un aprendiz escribiera "vos hacés". Y aclaro, no digo que el voseo esté mal, en lo mínimo lo he siquiera dicho.

En fin, mi conclusión es que como hispanoparlantes debemos aceptar aun lo que nos es diferente por parte de otros que también son hispanoparlantes.

¡Saludos y que viva la paz!


----------



## autrex2811

Ushuaia said:


> ¡Cuidado, autrex!



¡Válgame; qué de diferencias hay en nuestro idioma!


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

globos said:


> HOW do I know if this verb acts as indirect o direct. I do not mean transitive or intransitive. I mean how do I know if it acts like the verb decir. Where we would say " les dije anoche que iba a venir". Decir takes an indirect pronoun. So does etiquetar. But how do we know this. The dictionary does not give us that information.



I am not an expert, only a learner, but the perspective of a learner can be helpful. I think you're on the wrong track when you say "not transitive or intransitive." That is the starting point (not whether "it's like _decir_"). 

*Verbs are like decir if they are intransitive. 
*
Transitive means that they can take a direct object. (They can also take an indirect object.) If the verb is transitive, you will *usually* use the DO form (lo/la/los/las). If intransitive, the IO form (le/les). 

While there can be exceptions (see SevenDays's post), transitive vs. intransitive is your starting point, and the exceptions are fine points that as a learner can deal with later. In a simple sentence like "He labeled them [i.e., the boxes]," if the dictionary indicates that _etiquetar _is transitive, then use the DO form (_los_). Nine time out of ten (and maybe a higher percentage), you will chosen the right form of object.

If the foregoing is incorrect, I would certainly be happy to be corrected.


----------



## globos

RicardoElAbogado said:


> I am not an expert, only a learner, but the perspective of a learner can be helpful. I think you're on the wrong track when you say "not transitive or intransitive." That is the starting point (not whether "it's like _decir_").
> 
> *Verbs are like decir if they are intransitive.
> *
> Transitive means that they can take a direct object. (They can also take an indirect object.) If the verb is transitive, you will *usually* use the DO form (lo/la/los/las). If intransitive, the IO form (le/les).
> 
> While there can be exceptions (see SevenDays's post), transitive vs. intransitive is your starting point, and the exceptions are fine points that as a learner can deal with later. In a simple sentence like "He labeled them [i.e., the boxes]," if the dictionary indicates that _etiquetar _is transitive, then use the DO form (_los_). Nine time out of ten (and maybe a higher percentage), you will chosen the right form of object.
> 
> If the foregoing is incorrect, I would certainly be happy to be corrected.





Hola RicardoElabogado


Here is an example:

I will tell them.   


You would never write, "Voy a decirlos".  

Decir is a transitive verb. Your theory says since it is transitive that it will usually take lo, la, los, or las. 

Here is an example where your theory works:

I will call them.

Voy a llamarlos.

Whether a verb is transitive or intransitive does not play a role in choosing lo,la,los,las,le,les.  I THINK. I am trying to figure this mystery out myself. My point is this; In English we can say...I will call them or I will tell them and these structures sound pretty darn similar. However the first one takes los and the second example takes les. Both verbs are transitive. So, how do we choose???

Feliz Día


----------



## Julvenzor

globos said:


> Hola RicardoElabogado
> 
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> I will tell them.
> 
> 
> You would never write, "Voy a decirlos".
> 
> Decir is a transitive verb. Your theory says since it is transitive that it will usually take lo, la, los, or las.




Why not? "Voy a decirlos" is correct. Por example:

-No cuentes mis secretos...
-Pues como no me ayudes voy a decir*los* a los cuatro vientos.

It's not widely used (a bit colloquial). The case consist that the object is *OD* and the person is *OI *for this verb.

Cheers!


----------



## globos

Julvenzor said:


> Why not? "Voy a decirlos" is correct. Por example:
> 
> -No cuentes mis secretos...
> -Pues como no me ayudes voy a decir*los* a los cuatro vientos.
> 
> It's not widely used (a bit colloquial). The case consist that the object is *OD* and the person is *OI *for this verb.
> 
> Cheers!




Buen punto Julvenzor..Este tema es poco complicado pero poco a poco lo entiendo. Gracias por su aporte.


----------



## SevenDays

Apply the test I mentioned above:
_I will tell them_ ~ decir, participle: dicho.
_¿Qué es lo dicho?_/_what is it that is actually told?_
We can't tell. "them" isn't what is actually "told;" that tells you this "them" isn't the direct object, and you therefore you can't say "voy a decirlos." 
Compare:
_I will tell a joke_ ~ _what is it that is actually told?_ A joke; "a joke" is the direct object: "voy a decir*lo*"
_I will tell them a joke_ ~ what is it that is actually told? A joke; "a joke" is the direct object; "them" therefore functions as the indirect object: "voy a decir*les*/contar*les* un chiste," where "les" stands for the indirect object "them."

_I will call them_ ~ _what is it that's actually "called"?_ Them; that's what (or in this case, who) is called. "Them" is the direct object, and so you can say "voy a llamar*los*."

Hope this helps a bit. 
Cheers


----------



## autrex2811

globos said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> 
> The word "etiquetar"  is new for me.
> 
> HOW do I know if this verb acts as indirect o direct. I do not mean transitive or intransitive. I mean how do I know if it acts like the verb decir. Where we would say " les dije anoche que iba a venir". Decir takes an indirect pronoun. So does etiquetar. But how do we know this. The dictionary does not give us that information. Sometimes there is an example of the word used in a sentence which would sometimes show le les lo las los. But if it doesn't how do we DEDUCE this mystery?
> 
> 
> Diccionario Espasa concise inglés-español © 2000 Espasa Calpe:
> *etiquetar* _verbo transitivo to label: *le han etiquetado de informal y no consigue sacudirse el calificativo,* he has been labelled as irresponsible and hasn't managed to live it down
> 
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Muchas Gracias,
> 
> Muchísimas Gracias_



Bien. Mire, ajeno al leísmo y que si está bien o que si no. Para saber de quién o de qué se habla, recurramos a unas famosas preguntas: _*¿Para quién / a quién / quién? ¿Para quiénes / a quiénes / quiénes? o ¿A qué?, en el caso de objetos, para saber cuál es el complemento de objeto indirecto; o ¿qué? para el complemento de objeto directo.*_ Por ejemplo.

_Aguarden, damas y caballeros, el entrevistador pide que *lo esperen* un poco más. *Les suplica*, también, que apenas llegue, *le proporcionen* unos documentos que ya *les había entregado* previamente;* los recogerá* al final de la entrevista. ¡Ah! Y que de favor *les escriban* en la parte posterior de dónde nos visitan. ¡Gracias de antemano!_

Vamos paso a paso.
_Para hallar el complemento de objeto indirecto / de dativo:_

1. ¿*Quién* pide que *lo esperen* un poco más?*El entrevistador.*
2. ¿*A quiénes les suplica* que le proporcionen unos documentos? *A ustedes, damas y caballeros.
*3. ¿*Quién suplica le proporcionen* unos documentos? *El entrevistador.*
4. ¿*A quiénes les había entregado* unos documentos previamente? *A ustedes, damas y caballeros.
*5. ¿*A qué* pide el entrevistador que *les escriban *de dónde nos visitan? *A los documentos.*

_Para hallar el complemento de objeto directo / de acusativo:_
1. ¿*Qué* recogerá al final de la entrevista? *Los documentos.*

*Espero esto le sirva aún más.*


----------



## Peterdg

autrex2811 said:


> Bien. Mire, ajeno al leísmo y que si está bien o que si no. Para saber de quién o de qué se habla, recurramos a unas famosas preguntas: _*¿Para quién / a quién / quién? ¿Para quiénes / a quiénes / quiénes? o ¿A qué?, en el caso de objetos, para saber cuál es el complemento de objeto indirecto; o ¿qué? para el complemento de objeto directo.*_ Por ejemplo.
> 
> _Aguarden, damas y caballeros, el entrevistador pide que *lo esperen* un poco más. *Les suplica*, también, que apenas llegue, *le proporcionen* unos documentos que ya *les había entregado* previamente;* los recogerá* al final de la entrevista. ¡Ah! Y que de favor *les escriban* en la parte posterior de dónde nos visitan. ¡Gracias de antemano!_
> 
> Vamos paso a paso.
> _Para hallar el complemento de objeto indirecto / de dativo:_
> 
> 1. ¿*Quién* pide que *lo esperen* un poco más?*El entrevistador.** "El entrevistador" *es el *sujeto* y no un complemento indirecto
> 2. ¿*A quiénes les suplica* que le proporcionen unos documentos? *A ustedes, damas y caballeros.*3. ¿*Quién suplica le proporcionen* unos documentos? *El entrevistador. **"El entrevistador" *es el *sujeto* y no un complemento indirecto
> 4. ¿*A quiénes les había entregado* unos documentos previamente? *A ustedes, damas y caballeros.
> *5. ¿*A qué* pide el entrevistador que *les escriban *de dónde nos visitan? *A los documentos. "**Los documentos"* es un objeto directo, y no un objeto indirecto.
> 
> _Para hallar el complemento de objeto directo / de acusativo:_
> 1. ¿*Qué* recogerá al final de la entrevista? *Los documentos.*
> 
> *Espero esto le sirva aún más.*


 Eso no funciona. _Veo a María. La veo._ ¿A quién veo?_ A María_. No obstante, "María" es objeto directo.


----------



## autrex2811

Peterdg said:


> Eso no funciona. _Veo a María. La veo._ ¿A quién veo?_ A María_. No obstante, "María" es objeto directo.



*Y no el caso dativo en español emplea la preposición "a" A María / a ella (complemento de dativo). Pues obvio que María es el sujeto en quien recae indirectamente la acción del verbo; por ende **a ella la vi**. Esto lo enseñan desde primaria.*


----------



## Peterdg

autrex2811 said:


> *Y no el caso dativo emplea la preposición "a" A María / a ella (complemento de dativo). Pues obvio que María es el sujeto en quien recae indirectamente la acción del verbo; por ende a ella la vi.*


¡No señor! "A María" en este caso es objeto directo y por ende, acustativo.


----------



## autrex2811

¿Y si sustituyo a María por "a ella vi / la vi"? ¿No estas dos formas serían de caso dativo?


----------



## autrex2811

Peterdg said:


> ¡No señor! "A María" en este caso es objeto directo y por ende, acustativo.



 Aún más, si se dijera: "Pidió que *se le espere / pidió que lo / le esperen*", ¿También devendría en un acusativo? Pues claro que no, por cuanto sería parte del dativo y no del acusativo


----------



## Peterdg

autrex2811 said:


> ¿Y si sustituyo a María por "a ella vi / la vi"? ¿No estas dos formas serían de caso dativo?


No.


----------



## autrex2811

Peterdg said:


> No.



¿Y si dijese: Se le vio, refiriéndome a María? ¿Tampoco sería un dativo? Claro que sí: ¿A quién se le vio? A María, a ella.


----------



## JennyTW

No entiendo como "María" puede ser el sujeto. Si el verbo es "veo"  (o vi) el sujeto tiene que ser "yo".


----------



## JennyTW

Perdona, me refiero al hilo  de Autrex al final de la primera página ( en mi móvil).


----------



## echinocereus

I guess I use a simple system that works most of the time.  

If a noun or pronoun after the verb answers the question "Whom?" or "What," it's a direct object.  I use lo, la, los, las for 3rd person forms in Spanish.

If a noun or pronoun after the verb answers the question "To whose advantage or disadvantage does this happen?" it's an indirect object.  I use le, les for 3rd person forms in Spanish.

I identify and memorize exceptions. 

I know there is a strong "disagreement" among Spanish speakers over whether le and les can properly be used as accusative forms.  Minds will probably not be changed on this point.  However, I think it is easier for English speakers to think of lo, la, los, las as direct objects and le, les as indirect objects.  The student can learn that there are regional differences later.  Maybe much later...


----------



## autrex2811

JennyTW said:


> No entiendo como "María" puede ser el sujeto. Si el verbo es "veo"  (o vi) el sujeto tiene que ser "yo".



Sí, así es, yo fui quien la vio; o sea, yo realicé la acción. Pero, ¿a quién se le vio / a quién vi? A ella, a la persona cuyo nombre es María. La pregunta "¿a quién?" nos sirve para saber cuál es el complemento de dativo / de objeto indirecto.

En "la vi", ese "la" podría sustituirse literalmente por "a ella"; y en español suele mucho hacerse esto, a fin de proporcionar más información en caso de que se necesitase "_*a ella la*_ vi /_* la*_ vi _*a ella*_". Es como en inglés "I saw her"

Otro ejemplo: "Muchachos,_* les*_ piden que vayan al auditorio". ¿_*A quiénes se les pide *_que vayan al auditorio? (Pregunta de dativo) _*A ustedes, muchachos*_


----------



## Peterdg

autrex2811 said:


> Sí, así es, yo fui quien la vio; o sea, yo realicé la acción. Pero, ¿a quién se le vio / a quién vi? A ella, a la persona cuyo nombre es María. La pregunta "¿a quién?" nos sirve para saber cuál es el complemento de dativo / de objeto indirecto.


Autrex, te equivocas. En "vi a María", "María" es complemento *directo*. No importa que haya una "a" delante de "María" ni que la respuesta a la pregunta "¿A qiuén vi" sea "a María"; no lo hace complemento indirecto.


----------



## echinocereus

Julvenzor said:


> Why not? "Voy a decirlos" is correct. Por example:
> 
> -No cuentes mis secretos...
> -Pues como no me ayudes voy a decir*los* a los cuatro vientos.
> 
> It's not widely used (a bit colloquial). The case consist that the object is *OD* and the person is *OI *for this verb.
> 
> Cheers!



Buenos días, Julvenzor, tengo una pregunta simple.  En su oración allá arriba "voy a decirlos a los cuatro vientos" sería correcto también decir "voy a decírselos a los cuatro vientos"?  Gracias


----------



## Julvenzor

echinocereus said:


> Buenos días, Julvenzor, tengo una pregunta simple.  En su oración allá arriba "voy a decirlos a los cuatro vientos" sería correcto también decir "voy a decírselos a los cuatro vientos"?  Gracias




Sí, en dicho caso, el "se" indicaría una tercera persona (_to him/her/them_) a la cual irían dirigidas tales palabras. Si queremos concretar, añadimos un "a él/ella/ellos/ellas".

Un placer.


----------



## Julvenzor

autrex2811 said:


> Planteémoslo de esta manera: "María salió del cine, se le veía muy contenta", entonces, si vuelvo a mi pregunta "¿_A quién se le veía_ contenta / _a quién se le veía_ contenta al salir del cine?" A ella, a quien se llama María. El objeto indirecto está contenido en la pregunta. A ella es a quien se le veía contenta.




Autrex, no es así, lo siento. Peter es un experto en esta materia. En esas afirmaciones estás cometiendo varios errores graves. 

Primero, lo correcto gramaticalmente sería "A María se *la* veía..." La estructura "se le", que es común en todo el ámbito hispánico excepto en el Cono Sur, es un antiguo leísmo conservado (nótese que "se" proviene del "le" dativo y que estaríamos diciendo "*le* *le* veía").

Segundo, María es claramente un objeto directo y ello queda demostrado al pasarlo a pasiva: María *era vista* contenta.

Tercero, la preposión "a" no siempre indica objeto indirecto. Existe el rasgo denominado "a personal", que consiste en anteponer una "a" delante de los nombres propios de persona (*a* Luis, *a* Fátima...) o para indicar relación afectiva (saca *al* perro de paseo). A pesar de la existencia de esta "a" estos siguen siendo objetos directos:

Vi a María =>* La* vi
Saca al perro ==> Sáca*lo*.


Un saludo sincero.


----------



## autrex2811

Julvenzor said:


> Autrex, no es así, lo siento. Peter es un experto en esta materia. En esas afirmaciones estás cometiendo varios errores graves.
> 
> Primero, lo correcto gramaticalmente sería "A María se *la* veía..." La estructura "se le", que es común en todo el ámbito hispánico excepto en el Cono Sur, es un antiguo leísmo conservado (nótese que "se" proviene del "le" dativo y que estaríamos diciendo "*le* *le* veía").
> 
> Segundo, María es claramente un objeto directo y ello queda demostrado al pasarlo a pasiva: María *era vista* contenta.
> 
> Tercero, la preposión "a" no siempre indica objeto indirecto. Existe el rasgo denominado "a personal", que consiste en anteponer una "a" delante de los nombres propios de persona (*a* Luis, *a* Fátima...) o para indicar relación afectiva (saca *al* perro de paseo). A pesar de la existencia de esta "a" estos siguen siendo objetos directos:
> 
> Vi a María =>* La* vi
> Saca al perro ==> Sáca*lo*.
> 
> 
> Un saludo sincero.



Amén ya con esto. ¿A quién veía? A María, por supuesto que es objeto directo, allí no lo discuto. En fin.


----------



## Gabriel

Mis comentarios, en rojo


autrex2811 said:


> Más que nada es el uso que le damos los hispanoparlantes a los verbos. Mas con "etiquetar" le daré estos ejemplos con una explicación que ojalá le sirva:
> Es como yo me he expresado hasta ahora. Tómelo como una experiencia de un chico hispanohablante.
> 
> *1. Con personas:*
> Etiquetar*le* / lo (a usted, a él en género masculino) Es el único leísmo admitido por la RAE: para masculino singular en personas..
> Etiquetar*les* / los (a ustedes, género masculino donde sólo hay puros varones; o bien, colectivo en donde hay hombres y mujeres. También a ellos, puros hombres o igualmente colectivo) Es leísmo NO admitido por la RAE
> Etiquetarla / las (a ustedes, sólo en género femenino; a ella/ a ellas) Hay algunos leístas a ultranzas que no tendrían problema en usar *le/les* también para señoritas, la lógica de este leísmo exremo siendo que *le/les* es el pronombre de objeto directo para personas (cualquier número y género): "Le ví a María en el cine" Calro que tampoco está admitido por lo RAE.
> 
> *2. Con objetos:*
> Me reservaría el uso de le / les Creo que ni los más leístas usan "le/les" para objetos. De nuevo, la lógica del leísmo es que los pronombres no dependen de si son objetos directos o indirecos, sino personas (le/les) o cosas (el/los/la/las/lo).


----------



## Gabriel

Autrex, a ver si esto te ayuda (menos académico pero tal vez más práctico):

"Abrí los ojos y vi el auto, el perro y a María sentada en el suelo".

Obviamente, "el árbol, el perro y a María sentada en el suelo" son el objeto directo: Vi _eso_. _Los_ vi.
Obviamente, María no pasará mágicamente a ser objeto indirecto si, de casualidad, el árbol y el perro no estaban ahí cuando abrí los ojos y por lo tanto:
"Abrí los ojos y la vi a María senatada en el suelo".

Decir "le vi a María" es un leísmo extremo (donde el "le/les" es usado comomo complemento de objeto directo para personas independientemente del género y número) que es muy poco usado incluso entre los leístas, y que no está admitido por la RAE.


----------



## autrex2811

Gabriel said:


> Autrex, a ver si esto te ayuda (menos académico pero tal vez más práctico):
> 
> "Abrí los ojos y vi el auto, el perro y a María sentada en el suelo".
> 
> Obviamente, "el árbol, el perro y a María sentada en el suelo" son el objeto directo: Vi _eso_. _Los_ vi.
> Obviamente, María no pasará mágicamente a ser objeto indirecto si, de casualidad, el árbol y el perro no estaban ahí cuando abrí los ojos y por lo tanto:
> "Abrí los ojos y la vi a María senatada en el suelo".
> 
> Decir "le vi a María" es un leísmo extremo (donde el "le/les" es usado comomo complemento de objeto directo para personas independientemente del género y número) que es muy poco usado incluso entre los leístas, y que no está admitido por la RAE.




*Gracias por su explicación, pero se me hace más fácil ésta que enunciaré textualmente y que hallé en un libro de *primaria:
* 
*"Se llama **objeto indirecto [dativo]**  a la parte de la oración que corresponde a las preguntas **a quiénes les +el  verbo de la oración / a quién le + el verbo de la oración** y que puede ser sustituida por los pronombres** le** o **les**. Por ejemplo:

José explicó la tarea** a sus compañeros [OI] / José les explicó la tarea. ¿A quiénes les explicó la tarea José? A sus compañeros.

Por el contrario, el objeto directo [acusativo]  es aquella parte de la oración que corresponde a las preguntas a qué o a quién y se le puede sustituir por los pronombres la, lo, las o los. Por ejemplo:

Las niñas contaron un cuento [OD] a su hermano / las niñas se lo contaron / las niñas a él lo contaron. ¿Qué (le) contaron? Un cuento"

En  un análisis ya más completo se tendría:

Adriana y José cantaron una canción [OD]al bebé [OI] / Adriana y José se la cantaron / la cantaron al bebé.
Para hallar el objeto directo se pregunta: ¿Qué cantaron Adriana y José? Una canción [OD]
Para hallar el objeto indirecto: ¿A quién le cantaron la canción Adriana y José? Al bebé [OI] / La canción le fue cantada (al bebé) / Se le cantó (al bebé)

Con esto ya no se me mareará.
*Español, sexto grado, SEP, México, 2004.

*


----------

